# ellis park in yellow springs



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

any largemouth or smallmouth in there? i'll be in the area for the next week and though about hitting it for bass


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

There are LM in there, I have caught about 3-4 on rattle traps. Don't waste your time though, there's not much in there. I have fished it about 10 times last year, lures, all kinds of live worms worms, shrimp, cut shad, rubber worms, corn, only caught about 3 crappie, a couple dozen small bluegill and those couple LM. Carp like to jump out there though, so if you have a fly rod, go for it.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Plus you might want to give people time to respond to your posts, and not within a 4 hour period, most people work or go to school so they can't get to this until later or if they don't post then they don't know.

I forgot, I also caught a nice 26 incher out of there. Browse my posts and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

Monsterkat-
Man does that name bring back memories. I grew up just north of Ellis, near the gravel pits on Tecumseh and spent many days fishing from her banks, when my friends and I were not at the Little Miami, or hanging in the pits. I can't say how it is now but back in the day we would catch a lot of largemouth by the dam, especially after a good rain, and a few by the island (is it still there?). The channel cats were also plentiful. Carp were endless and as a youngster really fun to catch on a small rod and zebco 33 with 8lb test. In the spring several men would bow hunt the carp and take them home to eat. But like I said I have not fished it since about 1981. Wow.... am I old or what. Back then it was rapala crankbaits, manns jelly worms, and rooster tail spinners, and a whole lot of night crawlers from the yard. Good luck if you try her.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies fellas! i'm staying just outside of yellow springs for a week and a half at my parents house, i used to live there for a while, but now i'm just watching the house. i'm off west enon, if anyone can suggest another pond or near by river spot let me know. I catch and release everything, and live farther away so you wouldn't have to worry about me hitting your spots after this week, you have my word. shoot me a pm if you can help a trustworthy guy out!


----------

